# Bicycle Kitchen in June 'Bike' mag.(mtb)



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

turn to pg. 44 for a nice article on the Bicycle Kitchen. Nice to see national exposure for something that started out literally in a kitchen of a one bedroom apartment near downtown L.A.

_viva El Jimmy!_

www.bicyclekitchen.com


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Ahhh, you beat me to it. I was hoping to read an explanation for Meat Tooth Paste's absence from the forum, but it's still a mystery....


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> Ahhh, you beat me to it. I was hoping to read an explanation for Meat Tooth Paste's absence from the forum, but it's still a mystery....


Meat says he always disappears this time of year, due to work. Sucks for us, huh?


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

cool beans


----------

